# DVD in dash reset password



## DSAULS (Jul 3, 2010)

How do I reset the password on a dual xdvdn9131, I forgot my password for the anti theft system... HELP!!!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: dvd indash*

Hi DSAULS...welcome to TSF.

Please read our *RULES* and the "sticky" at the top of this forum.



> We are unable to provide codes to unlock factory radios because of battery installations or other reasons that might have caused an installed radio to lock. We do not have a way to determine if this is a legitimate request for assistance or an unauthorized request.
> 
> Therefore, we suggest that you contact the manufacturer of the radio or vehicle for assistance.


We cannot provide assistance.


----------

